# FR: Madame le/la maire - genre



## Chris T

A very elementary question, I'm afraid, but I can't seem to find the answer in the dictionary.

If 'Le Maire' of a French Commune is a woman, is she 'Madame Le - or La -Maire'?

Many thanks

Chris T


----------



## DearPrudence

According to l'office québécois de la langue française:
La forme _mairesse_ a été recommandée par l’Office de la langue française en 1986.
La forme épicène, _une maire_, n’est pas retenue.
So normally you should say: Madame la mairesse.
(jusqu'à preuve du contraire  ).


----------



## superromu

Madame le Maire : Mairie de Montpellier
pour moi ça reste Madame le maire


----------



## DearPrudence

Au temps pour moi, la mairesse est peut-être plutôt québécois. Pourtant je devrais savoir comment on dit, mon maire est une femme.  

Sorry about the confusion Chris.


----------



## Chris T

Dear DearPrudence - and superromu -

Thanks very much for your speedy replies.  It's interesting as much as confusing to find that there are different possibilities, and as a fan of Quebec (sorry no accents on this software) I'm delighted to hear about usage there.  I've found another old string on this subject and while there is no definitive answer, Madame Le Maire seems the most common form for France, though one person claims that 'Madame la Maire' is now common.  The sensible advice has been offered that one should ask Madame how she prefers to be addressed ..

Merci bien

Chris


----------



## Gil

Dans "_Femme, j'écris ton nom... : guide d'aide à la féminisation des noms de métiers, titres, grades et fonctions"_,  on admet les deux formes pour la France: 


> Remarque : Certains noms ont été féminisés depuis longtemps à l’aide du suffixe -esse : hôtesse, mairesse, maitresse, poétesse… Ce suffixe étant aujourd’hui senti comme désuet, voire dévalorisant, on a préféré ne plus y avoir recours. Seuls les emplois consacrés sont retenus (une hôtesse, une maitresse d’école) ; les emplois encore partiellement en usage sont toujours admis, à côté des formes épicènes proposées ou déjà concurrentes dans l’usage : une maire ou mairesse, une maitre ou maitresse (d’hôtel, de conférences, etc.), une poète ou poétesse…


----------



## Jabote

Et pourtant... à l'origine le maire est celui qui en a les fonctions.... la mairesse est son épouse, et elle n'a pas les fonctions de maire pour autant.... ceci du temps où les femmes n'occupaient pas ce type de fonctions.....


----------



## Brioche

selon Petit Larousse (1977):

mairesse - n.f.  *Fam*. Femme d'un maire.

fam. = familier

c.f. mayoress  = wife of mayor.


----------



## Mycall

As a matter of course the same goes for "pharmacienne' -->"the chemist's wife."

"Madame le pharmacien"-->"the female chemist"  . 

  On the other hand "la prêtresse" doesn't nécessarily refer to the priest's wife


----------



## Joyeux Drille

Ce que montre la réponse de Brioche, c'est que la langue évolue avec la société, un point c'est tout. En 1977, une Ségolène Royal n'aurait tout simplement pas été possible... Un dictionnaire contemporain traduit les idées d'une société contemporaine, alors qu'un dictionnaire ancien traduit celle d'une société passée.

Je signale au passage que les femmes ont obtenu le droit de vote en 1944 en France et en 1940 au Québec, qui pourtant était loin d'être une société instruite à cette époque. Disons que les Français sont de farouches résistants à la féminisation des titres.


----------



## lucylinguist

I see that the WordReference entry states: "*maire* _nmf"_

Doesn't this mean that the noun can be masculine or feminine (depending on context) : so in today's French, it would be correct and perhaps better to say *Madame la maire* ?


----------



## broglet

Hi Lucylinguist - the Wordreference entry is wrong or maybe I'm just showing my age - and the age of my dictionaries.
According to Oxford Hachette, Robert Collins and Petit Larousse it should be "*maire* _nm"_
The gender of a noun in French does not necessarily correlate with the sex of a person. Another example, "la personne" is always a feminine noun even when the person is a man.
But it seems as though "la maire" is becoming more accepted nowadays.


----------



## atcheque

_*La* maire_, nmf donc, se rencontre de plus en plus mais reste peu fréquent.


----------



## jekoh

_*La* maire de [telle ville]_ est très fréquent. Quasiment plus personne ne dirait _*le* maire de Paris, madame Hidalgo_.


----------



## lucylinguist

Thank you for these replies (and sorry for initially posting in the wrong thread).

It so happens that this morning, I've seen a recent letter by a local mayor (a man) to another mayor and he wrote "Madame le maire". So this traditional phrase is still very much in use, even though perhaps some forums indicate that certain female mayors would prefer "la" (be it possible according to dictionaries or not!).


----------



## broglet

lucylinguist said:


> perhaps some forums indicate that certain female mayors would prefer "la" (be it possible according to dictionaries or not!).


We always need to bear in mind that dictionaries do not define a language, they merely do their best to record it.


----------



## Bezoard

Ces questions ne sont pas seulement des questions de grammaire et d'usage mais aussi des positions idéologiques. En France, un député qui a appelé, à plusieurs reprises, la Présidente de séance "Madame LE Président" (conformément aux positions soutenues par l'Académie) s'est vu réprimander et même infliger une sanction financière.
"Madame le député ou madame la députée ?" : ce qu'en pensent les élues girondines
"Madame LE président": le député conteste sa sanction en justice


----------

